
Ask HN: Any books/courses for Akka? - antoaravinth
Hi HN,<p>I want to know if there are any books&#x2F;courses available for Akka. I can understand Akka at a basic level, however I&#x27;m not sure how to use them in real world. May be books&#x2F;courses which teaches to build a scalable application using Akka would be really helpful to me.
======
worldwar
[http://www.foxebook.net/search/akka](http://www.foxebook.net/search/akka)

